# Liberty BASIC help



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

hi, I'm kind of a noob programmer, so far all I know is HTML and weakly a few other web-design languages, and I have a Liberty BASIC compiler and editor and everything, I have two of them, but I don't always have time to read the for dummies books, and I was wondering if anyone had a really good page for some online tutorials (free ones). Thanks if u can helpray:


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Funky Chickens is good for basic tutorials.

For detailed documentation and lessons for various web languages, check out W3 Schools.


----------



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

I know W3 schools, it's geat for web languages and web related languages, but not much more, Liberty BASIC is a plain out programming language, and Funky Chicken, the same thing it's concentrated around myspace which is the internet, I need something about Liberty BASIC.


----------



## newbiegeek (Apr 14, 2009)

okay. first the for dummies is the best resource you could get. most free, online websites only tell you how to do stuff, not to understand it. the bottom line, stick with the for dummies. if not, just google stuff until you are happy. 

best of luck!!!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I am moving this to the programming section of the forum. BASIC isn't a web programming language, that I know of.


----------



## scotty2002 (Dec 6, 2009)

what is best way to learn how to master liberty basic i have alot of errors and alot of good work too but i want to know do they have something out there can help me to master it? thanks


----------



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

Liberty BASIC for dummies, however may I just say that mastering Liberty BASIC will have absolutely no use to you, why don't you learn something semi-decent like Visual BASIC 6.0, its slightly harder than Liberty BASIC but much more accepted and powerful


----------

